# Running into some type of CPU throttling issue



## bworrall007 (Jul 2, 2021)

I've been dealing with throttling issues in my laptop for a few months now and recently have been getting into throttle stop. my specs are

I7- 8565U
MX250
16gb ram

Games such as Minecraft with start off strong but soon after (10-20mins of gameplay) deliver strong throttling issues and my CPU speed takes quite the dive. CPIU temperatures never go above 72 C whereas my cooling pad has helped as well. I'm going to attach some pictures of my throttle stop settings. Also, my GPU is overclocked but because Minecraft is more CPU based, it doesn't have as big of an effect as the CPU.

How are you @unclewebb .
I'm new to techpowerup forums and the website itself. 
This is my first thread regarding an issue about throttling in my computer. The reason I'm replying to you specifically about this is because I was reading a forum from a bit over a year ago about you discussing with other users fixes to their throttling problems, you seemed to have some pretty good knowledge on this stuff. I'd really appreciate a few minutes of your time after your done in this forum to go over my settings as the struggle for these past few weeks has been a bit exhausting.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2021)

Welcome to TechPowerUp. 

There is piles of information in the ThrottleStop forum.








						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				






bworrall007 said:


> throttling issues


My first question is, why are *you *throttling your laptop? The 8565U is a powerful CPU that can run at 4100 MHz when all 4 cores are active. You have set the turbo ratio limits to 23 which limits your CPU to 2300 MHz. You are telling your CPU to run at just over half of its rated speed and then you are asking me, "Why is my laptop running slow?" That is one reason why.

In the Turbo Power Limits window check the Speed Shift box so the Speed Shift values are sent to the CPU. Set "Power Limit 4" to 0. This trick tells the CPU to ignore this limit.

In the FIVR window, check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. Set your turbo ratios back to their default values. I need to see how you laptop is performing at these settings. If it power limit throttles or thermal throttles; I need to see that. Adjust the core and cache IccMax values to the maximum, 255.75. This also tells the CPU to ignore these limits.

On the main screen check the Log File option. Go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When done, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Your log will be located in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post so I can see how your laptop is performing. Before you start logging data, go into the Options window and check the Nvidia GPU box so that data is included in your log file.

Your screenshots help show me how you have ThrottleStop setup. A log file will show me so much more. It records temperatures, speeds, power consumption and any reasons for throttling.



bworrall007 said:


> you seemed to have some pretty good knowledge on this stuff


I am the guy that wrote the program so you have found the right guy to talk to.


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 3, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Welcome to TechPowerUp.
> 
> There is piles of information in the ThrottleStop forum.
> 
> ...


Absolutely incredible how I've gone from talking to random people for help down to the author and writer of the program himself, unbelievable. Very nice to meet you LOL and here's the file after I was finished playing. Couldn't have been a better example to give to you, began to play Minecraft for the first 5-7 minutes and the game ran mostly fine. Afterwards it took a huge dive and CPU speeds stuck below .5 GHz and fps was below 25. Poor Poor Poor. I wonder if my GPU overclock fps is set too high maybe? Also i applied all settings you told me to except for the,      "  Set "Power Limit 4" to 0"   

For some reason, this option wasn't able to be changed at all, it was almost embedded into the screen and could only be highlighted. Clearly I'm missing something there and hopefully it didn't matter enough to invalidate the given log sample.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2021)

bworrall007 said:


> this option wasn't able to be changed at all


Try changing the number on the right side and press Apply. 
You can try setting this to either 0 or to the maximum, 1023. 





The number on the left side shows the value that the CPU is presently using. If you make any changes, after you press the Apply button, the number on the right side and the number on the left side should be the same.  

Sometimes I try to pack too much functionality into too little space. It gets a little confusing until you figure out how it all works. Definitely not intuitive. I always think, ahhh, users will probably figure this out.   

Your log file is a classic example of some severe throttling. Initially, PL1 in the right column of the log file indicates that your CPU is being power limit throttled to approximately 15W. The 8565U has a 15W TDP rating so at least the CPU is running within spec. These CPUs can run reliably way beyond 15W but one can argue that you are getting exactly what you paid for. A computer with a 15W CPU.

Everything is OK for a while but then the power limit starts to decrease. Down to 10W and then 8W and finally the power limit is lowered to 6W. When this happens, the CPU is being told that it must slow down so it does not exceed 6W. This causes the CPU to slow all the way down to 400 MHz. Even if your computer was 20 years old, this would still be a truly pathetic speed. Makes you wonder, who dreams up these throttling schemes. 

If you took my previous advice and checked the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box then there is only one thing left that you can try. Have a look for the Intel Dynamic Performance and Thermal Framework (DPTF) driver. You might see this in the Device Manager. I believe on the newer 11th Gen processors, this has been renamed Intel Dynamic Tuning.

Search Google for how to disable and delete the DPTF driver and then you must also block Windows from reinstalling it. There are a few sites that explain how to do this. I have never had to deal with a laptop with this driver so I cannot help you with the details of removing this. Maybe Intel put some former malware programmers in charge of creating this driver. Viruses are bad but this is worse.

If you ever get this problem solved, come back and share what you did to solve it. 

Here is how a Lenovo C930 runs with its very similar 8th Gen U series CPU. Same 15W TDP rating but Lenovo was kind enough to leave the power limits unlocked. 
Can you see the difference in performance when the CPU is fully loaded? That is more than *9* times faster compared to the 400 MHz that your 8th Gen U has been slowed down to. 
What laptop model do you have? Others need to be warned.


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 3, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Try changing the number on the right side and press Apply.
> You can try setting this to either 0 or to the maximum, 1023.
> 
> View attachment 206405
> ...


I have a 2019 HP envy 13. 

I couldn't agree with you any more, pathetic design for a laptop that was bought as a present for over a thousand dollars. Cant even run a game like Minecraft without running into these issues. Truly pathetic. I'm not sure if taking the path of removing that driver will work, no one seems to have run into an issue as severe as mine. This just might be what I have to deal with. 

I'm not here to waste your time of course but bear with me for one last moment here. Like you said, the throttling is very severe whereas others are getting much higher wattage out of very similar CPUs. Is this just because it was locked from the factory and there's no physical way around that? could copying another setup similar to mine help?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2021)

ThrottleStop by itself cannot fix this problem. Removing that driver is the only possible solution. Search Google. You are not the first person with this issue. Many 8th Gen Dell laptops have the same problem.


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 3, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop by itself cannot fix this problem. Removing that driver is the only possible solution. Search Google. You are not the first person with this issue. Many 8th Gen Dell laptops have the same problem.


I'm going to have to begin the route of researching this and most likely doin git today. If you were in my shoes and couldn't buy a new laptop, is this the route you'd take?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2021)

bworrall007 said:


> is this the route you'd take?


You have to try something. Your laptop is not usable as is. 

Brad has some good info about removing and blocking the DPTF driver. 








						Easily Disable Intel DPTF / IPF (Power Throttling) for Good
					

Important: this is no longer necessary for many laptops because ThrottleStop’s “Disable and Lock Power Limits” option can override DPTF. If that doesn’t work, try the follow…




					bradshacks.com


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You have to try something. Your laptop is not usable as is.
> 
> Brad has some good info about removing and blocking the DPTF driver.
> 
> ...


Funny that you sent me that, I started to look into it but couldn't find any links related to the DPTF files or areas in device manager, do all computers come equipped with this function/tool?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2021)

bworrall007 said:


> do all computers


My computer runs just fine without the DPTF driver. The people that follow Brad's Guide never complain. Some are quite happy to be rid of the cancer.


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 4, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> My computer runs just fine without the DPTF driver. The people that follow Brad's Guide never complain. Some are quite happy to be rid of the cancer.


I ended up deleting some of the drivers that were associated with DPTF. Apparently DPTF was out-phased by a new term, IDT or intel dynamic tuning. Doesn't seem to have made a difference so either I deleted the wrong things or the fix just wasn't established. Starting to look like my laptop isn't for gaming even though it SHOULD be able to handle them. Definitely an upsetting thing to have to deal with, I'm going to keep trying and researching things until I get a clear cut, bleak answer of no, it cant be done.


----------



## bworrall007 (Jul 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> My computer runs just fine without the DPTF driver. The people that follow Brad's Guide never complain. Some are quite happy to be rid of the cancer.


I've been really determined and focused on this. Ended up getting my maximum power up to 28 W but the throttling is still occurring.


----------

